# Saltist 30H



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Daiwa Saltist 30H. Very good condition with a couple minor flea bites.... Box and accessory bag included.... $175 shipped

View attachment 59165


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Nla....


----------

